# Lethargic 2 months old Silkie



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

My 2 months old Silkie, Butter Cup, is lethargic since yesterday. She is eating and drinking. I got her and the other 2 when they were 5 days old. I added Corid in their water for 30 days, now I'm only adding Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar. Every other day I add a little bit of Natural yogurt on their vegetables , that is organic and GMO free that I grown my own.
They are all free of mites. Her poop is normal, but her head is not up high like the other and she keeps herself in the corner of the chicken run. When I tried to separated her, she was crying, and because I didn't want to stress her more I let her back in the chicken run. They are urban chickens, because I'm in Florida I keep the fan on all the time and the coop it's super clean, we'll ventilated and I use Diatomaceous Earth around the coop. 
This is my first time raising chickens and its because of this website. Everything I had learned was from postings, and I think it's awesome how all of you support each other. Please help, I don't want to lose my chick Butter Cup


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like you've done all the recommended things and are now on a good path with reculturing her bowels. I'd continue with that plan. If you have access to buttermilk at your local store, you can mix their feed with some buttermilk to help in establishing the right flora in their bowels. 

Then you just have to give it time...patience is needed with chickens and time takes care of many things.


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

I took a sample of the feces of my lethargic Silkie to my vet and it came positive for Cocci 

I can't understand how this happened, the chicken coop it's dry, clean, my chicks only have access to the chicken run and they were on Corid for 30 days ! I stop Corid 4 days ago. And the first symptom of lethargy starts yesterday. 
Out of 3 silkies, only one is lethargic, but I'm treating all of them. 2 TBS of Corid for one Galon of water. I changed all the pine shaving from the coop and also replaced the top soil on the chicken run. I m giving the Corid mix with water on her mouth, as the other are drinking on their own. I also gave to her yogurt mixed with medicines start food. 
If there is anything else that can help me to save my Silkies, please let me know . I don't want to lose my babies


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The only way to~long term~fight an overload of cocci in the bowel is to populate the bowel walls with healthy bacteria so that cocci overgrowth is inhibited.

Feeding fermented foods can help in this but it does not happen overnight and it does not mean that every bird will be able to fight or resist pathogens, as every immune system is different. In my flocks, I depend on natural preventative measures like giving the fermented feeds, mother vinegar and keeping them on healthy soils(healthy soils are not found in a permanent run with packed down earth, an over abundance of fecal matter and poor drainage).

Some immune systems are not suited for withstanding any attack on the animal and so some birds die and no amount of meds helps. Some can limp along with a crippled immune system with the help of meds. Some are born with a healthy immune system and these are good genetics to perpetuate in the flock if you don't want to have this constant misery of wondering if your birds are going to die from every little sneeze, runny poop or parasitical worm.

Since your other birds are fine and you have one that isn't, it's likely that she has a poor immune system. You can either try to boost her natural immunities or you can continue to try to medicate her to see if you can turn her around.

Here's some interesting info on the mother vinegar you are currently using. I would continue to use it for your birds since you've had a diagnosed case of cocci overload in your flock. You can also see about how to improve the nature of the soils in your run by the use of a cultured deep litter system that can help digest the excess fecal matter in that soil.



> The use of ACV~apple cider vinegar, is an oft repeated subject on this forum and the discussion is usually the same each time...no one knows how it works but some really vouch for its good effects on their flocks. I'll be the first to state that I wouldn't raise chickens without it's use anymore. I'm thoroughly convinced of its merits.
> 
> Here is a link about making vinegar and it has many interesting facts but the most significant for the subject on this post is on *page 34* where it lists the many beneficial bacteria located in natural(not heat processed) vinegar~too many to list here!
> 
> ...


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

I think because I was using half of dosage to treat Cocci with Corid, it was helping the problem to not manifest. The moment I stop giving Corid, 3 days later my Silkie became sick. I'm now giving 2 TBS of Corid per a gallon of water+ yogurt. I have been giving the medication every 30 minutes with a little bit of yogurt. And her head is already up and she is walking ! I just hope that I got the problem soon in order to heal her and prevent the others for manifest the Cocci. Soon I'm done with Corid I'm going definitely go back on Organic Raw ACV. I'm trying my best to only use natural products around and inside the coop. I use diatomaceous Earth in their food and in the coop as also using natural oils to keep the Mosquitos and the flies away. So far is working wonderful ! Thanks for all the information. I only have my Silkies for less than 2 months but I love them so much already


----------

